# where can I buy wood chunks?



## smokebloke

Besides the two types that are usually available at big box stores (hickory and Mesquite), can anyone suggest a source online or anywhere else I can look even locally?

Keith


----------



## solaryellow

Do It Best Hardware if you have one of their affiliates in your area. You can order it online and have it shipped to the store nearest you at no shipping charge.

http://doitbest.com/Charcoal+and+Lig...sku-808763.dib


----------



## bbq engineer

Hey Bloke...

If you have an Ace or True Value / Do it Best hardware store, they have one of the best seasonal displays of smokers, wood chunks, grills, accessories, etc, etc. Check them out.

Online, google "smoking wood chunks", and i got this:

Results *1* - *10* of about *142,000* for *smoking wood chunks*. (*0.13* seconds). There's some reading for you!

Also, if you can keep an eye on craig's list, there is always wood in my area that you can pick up on the cheap...Earlier this year, I got this truck load of apple for free! That's the right price!


----------



## richoso1

This is where I buy my online chunks. Very good selection, quick shipping, and great customer service. http://www.barbecuewood.com/StoreFront.bok


----------



## bluefrog

Go to www.gassmoker.com they have many types of wood at $1.50 for a 5lb bag and the shipping is FREE!  I have ordered from them numerous times and they ship like the next day.

Scott


----------



## scarbelly

Here is another online place 

http://www.barbeque-wood.com/servlet/StoreFront


----------



## bud lite

Not sure where you are located.
In the Kansas City area check out the Ace Hardware stores.
They have chips and chunks at a good price.  Surprising selection.
I stock up when I visit.


----------



## geek with fire

Ditto that, but I'm from the Show-me state as well.  Can anyone outside the mid-west confirm Ace Hardware (Weslakes, around here)?


----------



## mballi3011

I have seen apple at lowe's and some differant woods ay Home depot. If your going online jeff has several here at the store. You know support the site and get wood great idea.


----------



## yount

thanks for the link and info 30 lbs 9.00 how can they even afford to ship it for that price


----------



## tasunkawitko

if you send DESERTLITES a PM, he might be able to hook you up with a very good deal on some alder. he sent some to me for the cost of psotage and i can't wait to try it ~


----------



## rld

I think you guys are reading it wrong.
It's $1.50 per pound, so a 5lb. bag is $7.50


----------



## 3montes

Actually the Gander Mountain here has a great selection of wood chunks. Cabelas is another place you may want to look. But up here it is a seasonal item. Haven't been in there in awhile but I am guessing right now there isn't much of a selection.


----------



## wavector

Academy also carries pecan wood which is mostly what I use, but I get it for free as I do hickory and oak. I don't use mequite.


----------



## flash

$1.50 a lb. That would be $45.


----------



## hoser

Any specialty shop that sells wood stoves, pellet stoves, etc. usually carries chunk wood as well, but be prepared to pay a premium. Where exactly are you located?


----------



## slbnotsob

I have 3/4 of a pear tree cut this past summer, a apple and peach to be cut mid february. Pounds  are unknown a could cut in given lengths. I am in central Illinois in St.Louis area. Make offer.


----------

